
Dead Pixels and Solar Flares - fezz
http://firqby.tumblr.com/post/111543800089/lit-pixel-solar-flares-and-other-causes
======
fapjacks
Man, those picture breaks are like hammer strikes to the face and all I'm
trying to do is read this guy's post.

~~~
Nadya
Open your dev console (f12) and paste this:

    
    
      for (var i = document.images.length; i-->0;)
      document.images[i].parentNode.removeChild(document.images[i]);
    

That will strip out all the images on the page.

I use it as a bookmarklet for when I browse with CSS disabled, since images
often ruin/break what I'm trying to read once I do that. :)

~~~
fapjacks
Hah! Great minds... :)

------
Killah911
[http://adsabs.harvard.edu/abs/2004SPIE.5487.1425D](http://adsabs.harvard.edu/abs/2004SPIE.5487.1425D)

------
patcheudor
High energy from lightning, solar flares and - - - other electronics like
valve amplifiers can cause any number of issues for camera sensors and
processors. Here's a photo from an amplifier shoot I did awhile back. A lot of
the photos came out like this or were so corrupt I couldn't do anything with
them, adding another dimension to glitch photography.

[https://www.flickr.com/photos/patcheudor/9169366813/in/photo...](https://www.flickr.com/photos/patcheudor/9169366813/in/photolist-
eYgpig-eYsMRd)

------
fezz
I've seen what seems like gamma ray problems on CRTs on older planes that have
been flying a long time. Not quite dead columns but more like streaks from top
down (part way and at angles).

------
seesomesense
Another content free blog post.

